# Is the anybody here that's not on medication



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

for depression or clinically unbalanced?

Just wanna know what are the odds here....



Disclaimer: I'm really not trying to make fun of this, depression is no laughing matter.


----------



## maverickxxx (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm med free I take over the counter stuff on rare occ asiin


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Beer and pot dont count....LOL


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I might bend for over the counter allergy medication.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know. Maybe we shouldn't be so picky. I might need to borrow some of their stash the next time my heart is stomped on, diced up, put in a blender, and then set on fire.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> I don't know. Maybe we shouldn't be so picky. I might need to borrow some of their stash the next time my heart is stomped on, diced up, put in a blender, and then set on fire.


That's a country song:

G / / / / / / / / / / / / / / / D7 / ? G7 /
You stomped on my heart,,And
/ C / / / / / / / / / / / / / / G / /
Ya Smashed that sucker flat


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Maybe, but I think I'd rather be a homeless begging stripper working on street corners twirling on stop signs and gettin tangled up in my fanny pack full of pennies that people throw at me trying to make me stop so they'll stop puking.....just sayin....LOL!!!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

L.A. said:


> That's a country song:
> 
> G / / / / / / / / / / / / / / / D7 / ? G7 /
> You stomped on my heart,,And
> ...


You forgot to add he stole my truck and dog and left me with only a beer.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Maybe, but I think I'd rather be a homeless begging stripper working on street corners twirling on stop signs and gettin tangled up in my fanny pack full of pennies that people throw at me trying to make me stop so they'll stop puking.....just sayin....LOL!!!


:hysterical:


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Fowler said:


> for depression or clinically unbalanced?
> 
> Just wanna know what my odds are....LOL


Having been here a while, I am totally convinced that a LOT of people here, if not on meds for those reasons you mentioned, maybe they should be. :goodjob:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I've not seen a doctor(other than working for them) in over 30 years. Last medicine I had was for teeth problems. I don't need drugs to get torn up, I'm pretorn. So, pack yer knitting needles and potholders and come on. Be aware that you're not going to be accustomed to my level of activity, both physical and mental


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

What's your sign? Prozac? Paxil? Zoloft?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll be surprised if this thread is here tomorrow. That is ok. I need to vent. I've been holding this in too long.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> What's your sign? Prozac? Paxil? Zoloft?




ound::hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

My sign is not Stop.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

I'n nuttier than a fruitcake but on no drugs for that.


----------



## JohnnyLee (Feb 13, 2011)

Fowler said:


> Maybe, but I think I'd rather be a homeless begging stripper working on street corners twirling on stop signs and gettin tangled up in my fanny pack full of pennies that people throw at me trying to make me stop so they'll stop puking.....just sayin....LOL!!!


That's good. Not sure where you are on the scale but seems like you are moving forward.

"Grieving a break-up

Denial â The person getting broken up with is unable to admit that the relationship is really over. They may try to continue to call the person when that person wants to be left alone.

Anger â When the reality sets in that the relationship is over, it is common to demand to know why they are being broken up with. This phase can make them feel like they are being treated unfairly and it may cause them to become angry at people close to them who want to help aid the situation.

Bargaining â After the anger stage, one will try to plead with their former partner by promising that whatever caused the breakup will never happen again. Example: âI can change. Please give me a chanceâ.

Depression â Next the person might feel discouraged that their bargaining plea did not convince their former partner to change their mind. This will send the person into the depression stage and can cause a lack of sleep, eating and even disrupt daily life tasks such as bowel movements.

Acceptance â Moving on from the situation and person is the last stage. The person accepts that the relationship is over and begins to move forward with their life. The person might not be completely over the situation but they are done going back and forth to the point where they can accept the reality of the situation."

KÃ¼bler-Ross model - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm just a fruit bat of acceptance.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I'll be your grievous angel


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Me, NO meds, NO Drugs, NO drink...

YES, Ice cream

I do believe Prozac, took my wife and replaced her with the sociopath that became my ex some years ago.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

You already are.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> *What's your sign? Prozac? Paxil? Zoloft?*



Post of the year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

You're scaring me. I like it..


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I've done the Denial & Depression and now have moved straight to smart butt. Pass the ice cream, LA.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Y'all gonna weigh 600 pounds and break the couch. I've seen that kind of stuff before.


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Fowler....

Penny for your thoughts.....


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Elk is gonna make me peg body parts out of lightweight wood. It's all good. Give me back my Moosetracks!!!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

zong, not going to be accustomed to your level of activity?
Gosh . . .all the ladies here are already blotting their foreheads, wrists, cleavage, with a hanky. . . . . .


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

my meds are laughter and sunshine.....but i do get over balanced at times because of my belly.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Because the hanky is spiked with Cymbalta.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> my meds are laughter and sunshine.....but i do get over balanced at times because of my belly.


Oh hush. You are wonderful the way you are.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

the cure for the belly is a mile and half long honey do chore list....lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Raven12 said:


> Because the hanky is spiked with Cymbalta.


:hysterical:ound::hysterical:ound: 

you're 2 for 2 my sis.....LOL!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, I know I really should read this entire thread before posting but I have been working out side all day and don't have time.

No meds here, no prescriptions, or anything else. Almost 45 and I guess that is middle aged. Is that a bad thing?


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

sherry in Maine said:


> zong, not going to be accustomed to your level of activity?
> Gosh . . .all the ladies here are already blotting their foreheads, wrists, cleavage, with a hanky. . . . . .



YOOHOO... Cleavage

Is there medication for "Blotting Cleavage"?

I know for Bots you.......:umno:


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

last time fowler danced with a stop sign


[youtube]UNTTreinUUU[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

~Dancing around a stop sign pole~~ fanny pack bouncing on my rump~

[youtube]3oiBXSqDQnQ[/youtube]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> I'll be surprised if this thread is here tomorrow. That is ok. I need to vent. I've been holding this in too long.




let it rip ....go get ya wonder woman drawers on let it fly.you would look good in a cape.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

slow down i cant toss a dollar and i need change.....lol


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

elkhound said:


> slow down i cant toss a dollar and i need change.....lol



LOL!!!!!:hysterical:ound::hysterical:

I cant stop laughing


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

No meds but a padded fire proof room would be nice.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> LOL!!!!!:hysterical:ound::hysterical:
> 
> I cant stop laughing


i better not tell you the slot machine joke....you might loose your breath and fall in the floor and be stuck on workers comp for the next 6 months.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

wildhorse said:


> No meds but a padded fire proof room would be nice.



thats what your landlord is building now to protect himself in from you....lol


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

they named an antidepressant after me--Celexa


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

HEY! I had to look up cymbalta-- are you inferring that we, on ST need that anti depressant, dont pee your pants drug . . or whatever it's for?


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm venting, Sherry. It was a try at a joke. Go with it. Lol.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I got my own stripper pole street sign in my name....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

sherry in Maine said:


> HEY! I had to look up cymbalta-- are you inferring that we, on ST need that anti depressant, dont pee your pants drug . . or whatever it's for?


I'm about to pee my pants now.....LOL!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Fowler said:


> I got my own stripper pole street sign in my name....LOL



now we know what put the places in your forehead....lol....you couldnt duck fast enough while swinging.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

raven12 in the far cold north land she lives in....lol


[youtube]F5Nn0A3PjQ4[/youtube]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I was told it was an ice cream pole. *glares @ LA*


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

No meds IRL, but here Zong has me on a bunch of stuff I can't even pronounce. I like it here lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

you know sometimes a thread gets started and its like setting down a bowl full of puppy chow and a gang of 8 week old hound puppies pile in on it........lol


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Raven12 said:


> I was told it was an ice cream pole. *glares @ LA*



hehehe......worked..:hysterical:


Hey Fowler...........

Want some ice cream???????


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

when doodle goes off hiding shes cooking up her witches brew from the things in her backyard.

cooking up meds...lol

[youtube]1tgbIic5HNg[/youtube]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tis' the season.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

That's what those nettle thingys are for!!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> hehehe......worked..:hysterical:
> 
> 
> Hey Fowler...........
> ...


~smells it~ hey... that's a poopcycle!!


----------



## wildhorse (Oct 22, 2006)

Likes witches brew....whistles


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

I might some meds now..

I'm feeling Pooped....





Awh,,,Dangit..............FOWLER!!!!!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

hold my meds and watch this.....lol


[youtube]Qv0RAIA6FfA&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Where's the snakes? I want my 23 seconds back.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

doodlemom said:


> Where's the snakes? I want my 23 seconds back.



hop on ya broom and backup.....lol


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

The only med I take is an oral chemo pill; otherwise I am drug free & have never taken any meds for depression or other mood disorders.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

no meds here either although i think i need something when my friend comes in. she's on most of the things mentioned and it doesn't seem to be helping. ~Georgia.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

cindilu said:


> Okay, I know I really should read this entire thread before posting but I have been working out side all day and don't have time.
> 
> No meds here, no prescriptions, or anything else. Almost 45 and I guess that is middle aged. Is that a bad thing?



Me too. Haven't read the whole thing either. No medications here except for the occasional aspirin and M&M's for medicinal use.

I'm a little further than you Cindi, 46. According to some, I should be seeing the sun setting on my life. But I don't. Have been depressed at times (actually it was more of a grief stricken thing) but never got anything to "help me" through it.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]oZnZjkAOQJI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Good luck to you small town girl. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> [YOUTUBE]oZnZjkAOQJI[/YOUTUBE]



copy cat poster...lol


momma shes looking at me funny and cross eyed....lol


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I take Wellbutrin XL because it's SUPPOSED to be helping me quit smoking and it's SUPPOSED to be helping with depression and it's SUPPOSED to help with ADD as well.

So far it's done nothing. It's all SUPPOSED to make you want sex all the time. If I get that side effect I am not responsible for my actions!


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]pDdeOncpD5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Oh and I did most of those phases already; I'm in the depression phase now...have been for awhile so it should end soon and become the acceptance phase then look out world!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I take Wellbutrin XL because it's SUPPOSED to be helping me quit smoking and it's SUPPOSED to be helping with depression and it's SUPPOSED to help with ADD as well.
> 
> So far it's done nothing. It's all SUPPOSED to make you want sex all the time. If I get that side effect I am not responsible for my actions!


double your dose and call me....lol


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]WziA88-n02k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Elk, I could post the Dukes of Hazzard jump for you.

P.S. I don't have the need to have sex all the time so you might not be interested.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Elk, I could post the Dukes of Hazzard jump for you.



i would rather see your wooden leg in a pair of cut offs.....lol


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

Hey Raven, I wasn't bustin' ya chops.

I did know cymbalta was meds, but not what . . . 
(anti incontinence? sex drive? coo coo drug? )


----------



## Smalltowngirl (Mar 28, 2010)

doodlemom said:


> Good luck to you small town girl. I hope everything goes well.


Thanks, I am doing really good. So far, no major side effects. I am planting fruit trees because I expect to be around to see them produce fruit.:goodjob:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I feel bad for y'all that are around 45 and middle aged with the midlife crisis and all that stuff. Bring me your retirement checks and stuff, and I'll take care of y'alls ancient hineys and change your diapers and stuff. And if anybody needs it, I'll give you a potfer.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Raven12 said:


> Elk, I could post the Dukes of Hazzard jump for you.
> 
> P.S. I don't have the need to have sex all the time so you might not be interested.


5 minutes with any of yall would leave me piled in the corner and helpless....lol


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Not sure, Sherry, I googled it. Lol. 

*sliding on the daisy dukes*


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Tommyice said:


> Me too. Haven't read the whole thing either. No medications here except for the occasional aspirin and M&M's for medicinal use.
> 
> I'm a little further than you Cindi, 46. According to some, I should be seeing the sun setting on my life. But I don't. Have been depressed at times (actually it was more of a grief stricken thing) but never got anything to "help me" through it.


I get what you're saying. I lost my favorite cousin recently.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

zong said:


> I feel bad for y'all that are around 45 and middle aged with the midlife crisis and all that stuff. Bring me your retirement checks and stuff, and I'll take care of y'alls ancient hineys and change your diapers and stuff. And if anybody needs it, I'll give you a potfer.


As long as you don't have a cob stove. Cob stove and I'm out the door.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Central heat and air. don't touch the thermostat, or you'll have to do extra push ups.


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

elkhound said:


> 5 minutes with any of yall would leave me piled in the corner and helpless....lol


Lots can be done in 5 min...hehe hehe


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I've been diagnosed with "clinical depression" but lately I keep thinking of that saying....

"If you are diagnosed with depression or anxiety make sure you are not, in fact, surrounded by jerks"


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I've been diagnosed with "clinical depression" but lately I keep thinking of that saying....
> 
> "If you are diagnosed with depression or anxiety make sure you are not, in fact, surrounded by jerks"



isnt that situational depression


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

My soul has committed psychedelicide


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I dunno but it should be gone soon I would think....

Until I find the next ex bwhahaha!


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

psychedelicide? Hey aren't you the one who smokes puffballs? Or, is puffs smokeballs, or toasts & smokes puff . . . . .

.. . . . . . puff, the magic dragon . . . . . everybody sing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes. I also make pharmaceutical quality tomato sandwiches, designer sliced for your tastebuds.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

No meds here either. When I was going through my second divorce my ex told me if I would go to the doctor and get her to give me something everything would be alright. I told him I wasn't going to take something to put up with his crazy butt. He was spending about $400 a month on pot and wouldn't no amount of meds make me put up with that.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

Prozac and welbutrin, or the generics anyway. It helps.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2012)

I remember getting it for $200 a kilo. Stuff was so weak then you had to crank one up the size of a pall mall gold 100(the seven minute cigaret) Last time I was around any, it was "one good hit is all I need, man" So, I hit him real good and took all his pot.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

tambo said:


> No meds here either. When I was going through my second divorce my ex told me if I would go to the doctor and get her to give me something everything would be alright. I told him I wasn't going to take something to put up with his crazy butt. He was spending about $400 a month on pot and wouldn't no amount of meds make me put up with that.


Good for you Tambo, I am proud of you. :goodjob:


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

I want M&M's for medical use too


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i think this belongs here

[youtube]L8s9dmuAKvU&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

Nothing for depression, I am on blood thinners and a few other heart related meds. I have 2 stents in my heart due to a dissection.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Groene Pionier said:


> I want M&M's for medical use too


Back when drug reps could give gifts they had a free live continuing education for hospital staff where they handed out M&Ms so we would remember morphine immediate release and MS Contin extended release used in combination. MS Contin probably dished out tons of M&Ms throughout the U.S. promoting that drug.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Only meds I take are thyroid replacement due to my surgery last year. I did take prozac when I went through the change they don't call it the change for nothing lol.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

[youtube]medes1_w938&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

OK, well, I just went to the dollar store and got a box of crackers and am going to smoke them, OK?


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

Smoking a box of crackers in the south is some kind of hate crime isn't it?


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

If that's a pick up line, I never heard it before, but I'll go for that.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2012)

I prefer "take your false teeth out mama, let me suck on your gums"


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

[youtube]N-EKcjpEIGo[/youtube]


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

L.A. said:


> hehehe......worked..:hysterical:
> 
> 
> Hey Fowler...........
> ...



I wanna get chocolate wasted!!!


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not on any meds...not sure if thats a good thing :nanner:


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Being naturally high on life is a good thing.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm not on anything for mental issues.

I was on an antidepressant once for quitting smoking....yeah....three days later I didn't care if I had a cigarette or not because I was crashing into depression and it was very scary.

I really feel for people who feel like that without drugs...because if that is what true clinical depression feels like, I would not wish that on my worst enemy on any day for any reason. MUCH different than feeling down because of a break up or death or anything else MUCH.

Scariest thing that has ever happened to me in my life...and I've been chased by a crazy person with a sawed off shotgun going off by my noggin so you know this is serious.


----------

